# FOOD AND HGTV On Demand now up!



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

2 new Directv On Demand channels now up.
FOOD and HGTV


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up! Mrs. Shadow thanks you as well!


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

jamieh1 said:


> 2 new Directv On Demand channels now up.
> FOOD and HGTV


Does that finially fix the "you arte nit signed up for this premium service" message when trying to DoD? For me Food On Demand was there, but refused to let me download any content with the above error which many have reported here.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

gcisko said:


> Does that finially fix the "you arte nit signed up for this premium service" message when trying to DoD? For me Food On Demand was there, but refused to let me download any content with the above error which many have reported here.


Well I downloaded Iron Chef Thanksgiving and all was good so I guess so


----------



## cypher (Nov 25, 2007)

gcisko said:


> Does that finially fix the "you arte nit signed up for this premium service" message when trying to DoD? For me Food On Demand was there, but refused to let me download any content with the above error which many have reported here.


I'm still getting today Sunday November 25th the "Would you like to add this channel to your DirecTV Package? I have the premier package so I should have access.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

F1 Fan said:


> Well I downloaded Iron Chef Thanksgiving and all was good so I guess so


Didn't fix anything for me. I still get the message telling me to call Directv to activate the premium service.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

cypher said:


> I'm still getting today Sunday November 25th the "Would you like to add this channel to your DirecTV Package? I have the premier package so I should have access.


Since my package includes foodtv I think I do as well.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

are you going to ch 1231? or from the main menu to on demand and narrowing by food?

I went to 1231 and downloaded all is fine - i am on premium package


----------



## ttodd1 (Oct 28, 2007)

I picked from the menu - it shouldn't matter though - unless there is a bug.


----------



## mopzo (Jun 15, 2007)

gcisko said:


> Didn't fix anything for me. I still get the message telling me to call Directv to activate the premium service.


When I select "Good Eats - Turkey Fry" I get the premium message. But I recorded and watched "Giada's Leftovers" without a problem.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

F1 Fan said:


> are you going to ch 1231? or from the main menu to on demand and narrowing by food?
> 
> I went to 1231 and downloaded all is fine - i am on premium package


1231. I am not on the premium package...


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

mopzo said:


> When I select "Good Eats - Turkey Fry" I get the premium message. But I recorded and watched "Giada's Leftovers" without a problem.


Did you download "giada's leftovers" On Demand or record it from the normal channel guide?


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

When these channels first came up I could download anything I wanted...now I get the "call D*" message...


----------

